# Unprovoked attack by Cletus AKA Firebomber



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

My fellow BOTLs, there are evildoers among us. They hide in the shadows and attack the innocent. They unleash firestorms upon us. They must be stopped.

Chief among these offenders is Cletus, AKA Firebomber, whose incendiary payload tore through my mailbox like hell fire leaving nothing but scorched earth in its path. This unprovoked attack will not go unpunished. I shall retaliate. I will strike down upon him with great vengeance and furious anger. He will learn that his actions have consequences.

Here I present the irrefutable, untouched evidence:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

AWESOME!! I used to have Ronson Jetlite on my wish list. To this day, I can't find one. 

WTG Firebomber!! That's the kinda bomb that he'll be feeling the pain from years from now.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't realize when I typed it, but it looks like I got bombed by a user named Firebomber. It was actually a great BOTL named Dave who goes by Cletus on the forums. I gave him the Firebomber moniker cause he's been firebombing everybody here lately.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats on some sweet lighters. I think they will take nice care of you.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

jimrockford said:


> My fellow BOTLs, there are evildoers among us. They hide in the shadows and attack the innocent. They unleash firestorms upon us. They must be stopped.
> 
> Chief among these offenders is Cletus, AKA Firebomber, whose incendiary payload tore through my mailbox like hell fire leaving nothing but scorched earth in its path. This unprovoked attack will not go unpunished. I shall retaliate. I will strike down upon him with great vengeance and furious anger. He will learn that his actions have consequences.


Ha ha! Glad you got them safe and sound. I feel very fortunate to have a good supply of Walmarts that have a good supply of Jetlites. Always glad to pass along some Ronson love wherever needed.

And please don't retaliate towards me but instead send bombs to Smelvis for the troops. My humidors are full and I can't squeeze anything else in. The thanks are all I need.



Magnate said:


> AWESOME!! I used to have Ronson Jetlite on my wish list. *To this day, I can't find one*.


In three or four days you'll find some.
0309 3220 0002 2877 1936
BLAM!

.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Cletus seems to be handing these bombs out like candy Pop-Rocks of doom.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Well, Cletus seems to be handing these bombs out like candy Pop-Rocks of doom.


No kidding!



Cletus said:


> And please don't retaliate towards me but instead send bombs to Smelvis for the troops. My humidors are full and I can't squeeze anything else in. The thanks are all I need.


Per request, I've got a 10 pack of the new 5 Vegas Gold Maduros headed to smelvis. It looks like they ship tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

By the way, the JetLites do seem like awesome lighters. They're not quite as flashy as a $50 lighter, but seem to be well built and work great. They even come pre-filled.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome I got a similar package a few days ago


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

jimrockford said:


> Per request, I've got a 10 pack of the new 5 Vegas Gold Maduros headed to smelvis. It looks like they ship tomorrow. Thanks again!


Most excellent! This way you're paying it forward and supporting the troops in one shot!

Enjoy the Ronsons. I'm sure the troops will appreciate your generosity.

Life is good.
.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

You aint kidding! I got this yesterday in a pm from him!

Cletus 
slack jawed



Cletus's Profile Join Date: Apr 2009
City: Front Range
State: Colorado
Real First Name: *Dave*
Posts: 157 
Gameroom cash: $12060
Ring Gauge: *347*

Cletus's Icons









*Spreading some Ronson love* 
Watch your mailbox.

0309 3220 0002 2877 2490

Thank god I got a heads up. I will be watching my mailbox before it gets burnt down! Im hoping to catch the mail lady before she puts it in the mail box!!!

Thanks again Dave!

Just be on the look out to what you say. All I said was "my walmart doesnt carry them!"


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Those should last you a while!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweeeeet - I love the smell of butane jet lighters in the morning. It smells like you been bombed!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

(I will just keep his jet light love in one thread!)

Well I got lucky as hell today! My mailbox still stands! I was sitting outside smoking the morning cigarette when the mail lady came and handed me a bomb. I have some burnt grass but all is well!

Thanks a ton Dave!- I am sure these will last me forever! Also pre-filled! Thats awesome!

Here is the damage

The burnt grass.....


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

codykrr said:


>


I decided to spare Cletus the postage and went to Walmart to get one for myself. I got the one you have in your picture on the left.

Wow. This is an awesome lighter for around $3. It beats the crap out of my Colibri Firebird torch. I'll have to get another one to keep at the office.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> I decided to spare Cletus the postage and went to Walmart to get one for myself. I got the one you have in your picture on the left.
> 
> Wow. This is an awesome lighter for around $3. It beats the crap out of my Colibri Firebird torch. I'll have to get another one to keep at the office.


$3.00? Wow - I picked up a couple at CVS to maybe send along with some other stuff to someone somewhere, and they were $5.50. CVS was on the way home, and right next door to another store where I may have picked up some cigar cutters (and, of course, the requisite Curlyhead) to also send to someone somewhere. If I'd known Uncle Wally had them that cheap, I'd have gone there and gotten more of them.

Or maybe they aren't that cheap at the Wallys here in Desertland.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish my Wal mart sold them!

I looked for like 30 minutes and couldnt find them at mine. Dave read a post and.....BOOOOM!


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

I couldn't find them at Wally-world either, so spent four and a half bucks a piece on a couple from CVS...

Gonna have to scout out a couple other Wally-worlds in the area, just in case.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Geez, with all the rave reviews I'm reading about these, I'm going to have to head out to wal-mart and see about picking a couple up. It'd be nice to have something other then the Bugatti I just got for when I'm out and about.

Way to beat up some BOTLs Dave!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

It's been less than a week, but so far, everything I've heard has been true. They really do light on the first try and they use a lot less fuel that my triple flame lighter.

I refilled it once and didn't bother to purge it. It wasn't empty but I figured it had to be close because I'd been using the hell out of it. Even without purging or waiting for the temperature to stabilize, it lit right up.

I haven't even adjusted the flame. It was perfect right out of the package. And, I was surprised to see the adjustment knob is metal instead of plastic like my Xikar.

Anyway, these things are great for the money. In my case, free was a killer deal thanks to Cletus' generous nature.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

These things are awesome. I used mine tonight on an Oliva robusto and man what a difference. Im used to a bic but that was 10x easier.!


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

I also was bombed by cletus, thanks again man! They are great lighters!



Cletus said:


> And please don't retaliate towards me but instead send bombs to Smelvis for the troops. My humidors are full and I can't squeeze anything else in. The thanks are all I need.
> .


Will do! Even though I threatened to return fire. :smile:


----------

